# 68 Charger Pro Stock changes



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*68 Charger Pro Street changes*

Just thought I would post a few more picks of the *Revell, Dick Landy's 68 Charger Pro Stock*, I was building, Decided to do some Major changes on the Undercharge and all around stance of the car as well as possible engine swoop, to give the car more of a Pro Stock look, like it was designed to be built in the first place, Took the old thread down because of the build change, and Not sure yet what else I will changed on this car, Besides Decals yet to come, and all the finishing touches, If not I will do the finishing touches and post final picks when I'm pleased with the out come. I have to many other builds so this one was put on the back burner, along with the Nova, Haven't touched that one in while either, just having fun with both of them really Not in a huge hurry to finish the builds, BUT I WILL. doing four other kits at the same time, and who know what else will come up.

_Ian_


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

interesting color scheme.
you know, after looking this kit over, 
I may just build mine up as a 1969 Charger R/T.
there are a couple of '69 Charger kits (Revell) in my stash that I could use for the parts.
Personally, I prefer this B-Body Charger without the vinyl top.
it just looks cleaner.

I do like those rear mag wheels you used.
overall, I'd say you have this one coming along nicely.
Nice build.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

there are some Great Charger kits out there I will have to agree on that, I my self have built Many of them through out the years now, in all kind of deferent configurations as well, and I don't see an end to it myself anytime soon...*LOL*, This one Didn't have a vinyl top configuration to begin with, I just decided to make it into one, Using One of my textured paints, and a Bit of skill in Masking as well, Not the easiest thing for me to do, but its getting a little more easer for me now, The Color is a custom Order as well, (Caterpillar Yellow) I use on trucks, and Thinks to the right tapes and Two HUGE cases of pants I have collected now, and Places like Lowe's, as well as Ordering from the net, And Every Hardware store I can find as well, Lowe's paint in Rattle cans is A massive chose, Still not the selection you would get from Air Brushing but, I just don't have the room to use one Inside right now, so Air Brushing is out along with the great color chooses I would have, NOT in the winter anyway, May very will try it in the summer, but back to chargers, The next one I'm going to try is the new *1:16, 1970 Dukes Of hazards Charger Re-Release*, But not the way they wont it to be, my own twist on the thing, But its A larger's build about 13 inches and will give me a chance to do some real detail on the thing, Was kind of a mistake I even got the thing really, some one played me back with some kits and that was one of them so I figure I would build it the way I wonted it to be. Looks like it will be A fun build anyway, AND ITS A CHARGER as well. But I love the color chose on this 68 my self, The decals for sponsor ship are Caterpillar and will reflect the company with the rest of the decals as well as the color it's self.....
I hade some better picks of the build up here but had to remove them to change the Thread you see now, I could always post some in MY PHOTS of the build I guess, and will do that along with the other builds in time, I'm Just A little to busy with life to mess with it just now. 

_Ian_


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

you know, I probably have the correct '68 Bumblebee stripes for that model in my decal stash.

I do like the revell line. the 1969 Charger R/T was a terrific model.
my version:






















the pro/modeler version had two engines.
this black car was built up as a 440 street machine.
and the extra HEMI was built and stuck on an engine stand:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

(YOU KNOW WHAT, if you had those stripes in BLACK, we could make some kind of trade, LET ME KNOW) But, Two questions here on that build CJ, First one, What scale is that, I take it its a 1:25 of 1:24 build, Almost looks larger there really, And two, Was the Top textured in the kit for a vinyl top as well (LOOKS GREAT) or did you make it that way, That's a very nice build indeed, I know it was meant to be as close a possible to what the build called for as well as the stock engine, So its a very nice CLEAN build for sure, (Great job), I'm very use to those wheels as well, never used them my self, like them a little beefier on chargers my self, but I know there period correct rally wheels as well as the paint job and red (RT) stripes on the back, SO all and all its a Very clean and Nice build dude, Out standing, I never did one in glossed black my self I did a few if Flat black, like the 1970 AMT "fast and Furious" charger kit, I have yet to make, it calls for a flat black paint job as well, as a raised blower but same wheels as yours us using there, NICE JOB MAN.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Old work on the charger*

Here are some pictures of the Earlier work on the Under-carriage I posted a few weeks ago and removed, Showing some detail, parts of it have changed now, but you get the Idea hopefully with these shots. don't know why I went with the gold, Just looks cool really, and the other color chooses are pear fantasy as well. "I LIKE IT". its efferent for sure. I have to post these pic's like this (Thumb-Nails) because my system "WONT HYPERLINK, don't know why but it wont...I tryed everything.....Not happy about it, new Putter on the way Maybe that will do it.... Put 3 grand in a nice laptop, Better work smother, OR ELSE...lol

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

This revell kit has a molded in vinyl top.
I just shot the top with a satin black.
the rest of the body was shot with flat black, then clearcoated.
for some stupid reason I shoot flat black great, then I have trouble with gloss black when I shoot it. go figure.










This is the revell pro/modeler kit.
1/25 scale.

it was built up as a replica to a 1:1 that was in a car club I used to belong to. I always thought the Black/Black vinyl top/ red interior was a pretty striking combination.

I have made my own vinyl top's on modelcars before.
just using 2" masking tape and styrene strips.

















Thanks, 
I do like where your pro/street '68 is going.
that paint is really striking, too.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

oh, and Ian, The '68 Bumblebee stripes I have ARE Black. they would look terrific on that yellow.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes they would work nicely, Lets make a deal dude, I have lots of decals, Mostly TRUCK and semi stuff but some really nice Drag strip stuff as well, Or maybe Cash, To many to detail or give you a list of them, BUT LOTS, but if your looking for something specific, I will be more then happy to send it to you, All I can do is "IM" you with an address, Don't have a PO BOX, so I will have to give you the Real thing, Hope you can be trusted, Don't see why you couldn't be, BUT LETS MAKE A DEAL HERE, I will use them on this kit instead of the sponsor decals if so, In a hart beet man they would look MUCH NICER THAT WAY, Buy the way Love the Tan Dodge Super Bee, Or is that a DART ?,.....VERY NICE looks like you could drive it away Perfect color....


Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

CJ, so you painted that black charger a FLAT black then Used Glossed Clear cote over it, RIGHT ?, I was wondering how that would turn out, I agree on the difficulty of painting something black for some reason I to have problems with it, it just NEVER seems to get a Nice gloss coating always a Little Patchy, and that had stopped me so many time from doing anything in a Larger amount of Gloss black, I really cant tell from your picture there of the R/T, but did the clear cote Really do that job and make a nice Gloss black, or it is kind of off, if not just a little witch is fine, but I like to know before I hit one of my Good kits, with the same posses, Flat and Gloss cote.. ????? give some feed back on that questen if you will.

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes.
I did paint the '69 Charger R/T -Testors flat black.
then I shot it with a couple of coats of testors clear.
the pictures really dont do the car justice.
it has just a little orange peel, but that doesnt bother me.
Most of my 1:1 Mopars I've owned through out my life had it too....


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea that's kind of what I thought might be the case, Still think your build looks great, but I think I will do Any Gloss black paint jobs Two tone here on out, my self and Start with a Gloss black when I do, I have one kit in mind my self, And is a Very costly kit in deed, a Mack Truck R685ST (AMT) 1:25 Scale Semi Tractor Version, costing close to if not Over $100 Bucks, I have the Original version of this kit I won in a auction and the Re-Release, won in a deferent auction, worth over $100 buck a peace as well as hard to find, They don't make them anymore Nor have they in quit some time now, I plan on painting it the Same Caterpillar Yellow and Gloss Black combination reflecting the Caterpillar company for the truck, I do have two of these Kits totaling Over $200 dollars in them, and there both earmarked for that paint job, and spoken for when there complete, One of which in going to be in my collection but the other will be see buy many people where it will be in a office, so Its has to be right, if you know what I mean, I know your not a truck guy, but the ones that are, ARE VERY PICKY, I cant change the color seam planed for this build in anyway, that was the point for asking about the flat to gloss conversation, Body Caterpillar Yellow, and fielders Gloss black with Flat and Gloss black accents through out the build. and Lots of Caterpillar decals, painstakingly acquired taking some time and searching...

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Doesn't seem to make a deference as well About the Pant manufacturer company all that much as well it seems, In most case when it goes go astray it just goes, the biggest trick to keeping the paint job as clean and smooth as possible is of course, Is the The conditions, VERY DRY and the Right tempter is needed, as well as time between cots, as well as base cote Or primers and all that, I have found that to be the biggest way of doing it as close as correct and nice as possible my self. Man I would love to have a walk in Multi fan Forced Air Paint booth to work with but that seems rather costly for building kits, if I had other uses I would get Or build one, In a hart beet. I did make a nice one Small scale for this application INDOORS out of a Wardrobe U-Haul Box, Semi Transparent Cut outs, and fan Induction as well as Air Removal that is working Very nice, I HAD TO, as you well know, IT SNOWS HERE AS WELL as where you are, Just kind of came together as I thought of it out of necessity really. BUT IT WORKS. 
....OK it snow "A LOT MORE WHERE YOU ARE", I will have to admit that....LOL

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay CK, got those stripes in the mail today, COOL CARD but the way, just saying thinks and I got A question for you on them before I apply them to the car, There is a slight bind to the stripes, Do the binds go, FORWARD, towards the front of the car, or BACKWARDS to the rear of the car on the sides, And how far between the Back Window and the drop off of the back of the car does the decal set,(Closer to the back, Or Closer to the Front) There not just like the ones on your charger R/T, and Don't have the R/T mark on them as well, so not sure which direction to face the Binds on the decal strips. If they had the R/T mark the question would be answered for me, What should I do here.

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Ian Anderson said:


> Hay CK, got those stripes in the mail today, COOL CARD but the way, just saying thinks and I got A question for you on them before I apply them to the car, There is a slight bind to the stripes, Do the binds go, FORWARD, towards the front of the car, or BACKWARDS to the rear of the car on the sides, And how far between the Back Window and the drop off of the back of the car does the decal set,(Closer to the back, Or Closer to the Front) There not just like the ones on your charger R/T, and Don't have the R/T mark on them as well, so not sure which direction to face the Binds on the decal strips. If they had the R/T mark the question would be answered for me, What should I do here.
> 
> Ian


 
okay, good question.
the bend in the stripes should be facing the FRONT of 
your Charger.
they are also way back toward the rear bumper of the car.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Each year Charger with a Bumblebee stripe were unique.
and each year (1968-69-70) were different in design.

these examples should give you an idea of placement.
and I'm glad your decal made it to you....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, nice pictures, Love that silver charger, very smooth with class no doubt, The best I can tell is the Binds to the strips will go back to the rear of the car, and Those pictures give me a Really good Eye on the placement as well, Good work finding them, I will place them tomorrow and post pictures for your approval, THINKS ONCE AGAIN MAN, I know you must truly be passionet about chargers and this kind of dedication to sharing that passion with others shows that, I have to agree with you THERE BEAUTIFUL CARS INDEED. One of a kind Cars, with out a doubt, My favorite Dodge is a 1970, or a 1971 Cuda my self, but I LOVE A CHARGE as well, my first car was a 1966 Dodge Cornet, 440, It was the same model as the Highway Patrol uses but this one was not uses for that Was in Mint condition as well, Not a Hemi, Moper, But still a 440 none the less. Had it for Many rears and lots of fun latter before I gave it to someone for more years of use.

Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You Know, It would really be hard to chose from That Hard Top, and that Vinyl top, There both Very nice, That black one DOES look just like your build. Man I would love to own that ride, I can see how you would like the Hard top version better, BUT STILL, Tuff choses.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

yea this kit is NO WHERE NEAR finished yet as anyone cans see, I can see a few thing Left on the rear end I could do to modify this kit yet, Like Mover some of this "Caterpillar Yellow PAINT" down to the rear light Assembly, to reduce some of the Flat black and match the pictures you posted there a little closer CJ, The tale lights on this kit could have gone a few efferent ways as well, I was going to use a Yellow glass instead of the Red tail lights it calls for on the box, The ones that came with it where Clear, and didn't do anything for me So, instead of painting them transparent, I decided to go with some Scrapes I had for a Old Peterbuilt truck I didn't use, and use them on it, so there JUST A LITTLE LARGER then the ones it calls for I like it that way my self, it gives it that touch, And I applied those decals you sent me CJ as you can see already, and some other things here and there, Like I said ,Lots more to do to this kit left, I will be working on it for weeks to come, but here are a few quick shots of the work like I promised you so far CJ, think I will get back to the other builds now so that's pretty much it for this build, I didn't think I will be posting anything else on her, But who knows, add to this thread in any ways you like everyone, SOME ONE BUILD a new charger OR SOMETHING, Carry on that Mopar Maddness.....

Ian


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks great, Ian. those bumblebee stripes really do stand out against that yellow. that is a really sharp color scheme.

remember..............smoke 'em if you got 'em:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*Changed Some Parts On The 68 Charger*

Well just wonted to take a few pictures here of this *Revell, Dick Landy's 1968 Pro Stock Build* that I did a few weeks ago, After a few switch out of some parts, Changed the back tires and wheels back to what the kit came with and the Hood scoop as well as pulled out the Blower and put the stock Engine back in the kit, (NOT SHOWED) There is a Hole lot left to detail this kit out really, and as you can see The reason I used the wheels that where on it is because of the cars stance, I just though that the car rode better jacked up to match the lift from the front suspension and the Big back slick did that well, But looks good like this as well, This kit will not get detailed for quit some time yet, IT IS A TEST CHARGER really, and just kind of wonted to see what the 68 charger build could do as far a body shape and color that's why I build it like this and Did not complete the build as well yet, So I will Take this post down here in a very short time now as well, to make Storage room for the next build, and just wont to post a few quick picks on what the car would look like with the other parts changed out as you see it now, I have at least 6 more charger builds planed, so When the others are done as well I will pull this one back out, Then I will _DETALE IT OUT_, with all new parts from other kits, then take pictures of it, with the new charger builds as well, so its not over yet really but his one is to this point......

_Ian_


----------

